# Free 90 Days Promotional License For Kaspersky Internet Security 2009



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

I found this

*www.megaleecher.net/uploads/Kaspersky-2009-Key.jpg​

Visit the Promo Page at: *www.kaspersky.pl/mag/chip/kis2009.html
Using *KIS2009-538491* as the promo code, fill out the form as shown in above screenshot.
You will get the e-mail containing product key.

Mind that the e-mail and site is in *Polish Language* so make use of: *translate.google.com/translate_t# for translation 

Source


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 12, 2008)

lolunoob!
Atleast post 'diplomatically'!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> lolunoob!
> Atleast post 'diplomatically'!


what you mean?


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks mrintech


----------



## mrintech (Nov 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> lolunoob!
> Atleast post 'diplomatically'!


*I am still unable to understand that what rohan_shenoy want to say? Please clear....*



saqib_khan said:


> Thanks mrintech


----------



## mkmkmk (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks!

I will try.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 16, 2008)

*They Key is 
2FXMN-PCXDA-9RRYD-5YF2G
* 
All users get this same key, so no need to fill form again and again


----------



## skippednote (Nov 16, 2008)

^
thanx


----------



## mrintech (Nov 16, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> *They Key is
> 2FXMN-PCXDA-9RRYD-5YF2G
> *
> All users get this same key, so no need to fill form again and again


I too know this but thought may be posting this here is illegal


----------

